# Money from Mavis / Pusser books



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

After being away for a while, I've finally worked out the current situation with the books Mavis and Pusser wrote to support the 2011 MHF Charity - Mesothelioma UK.

Up to now, we've paid £98.34 and £87.52 in to the charity. As soon as everything clears (cheques and monies exchanged from $ and brought in from the USA), I shall be paying *£345.92* in to the Justgiving charity account, which will make the grand total (so far, and some of the royalties only include sales up to April)

*£531.78* 

This is an excellent total, and I wish to thank everyone who has purchased one (or more) of the books. As an aside, I've added all the money from the sales of my books in as well.

If you haven't read any of them yet, can I ask you to consider buying them? Mavis's book, MESO WARRIOR, is a heart-rending, but uplifting, account of the struggle Mavis and her husband Ray have had over the past couple of years. PUSSER'S PROGRESS is a hilarious book, written by our very own Pusser, of his travels (and travails) in his motorhomes.

Thank you again.

Gerald


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

Excellent news Gerald. Not only are they helping a charity but they are a good read too.

Regards,

Graham


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks Gerald just read this as been in London all day as the nasty thinks it can go at me a second time and is growing again.

We have also put in the extra money where I bought my own book and then signed and sold them which created some more money.
And Rays money from his books have gone in so what with donations and sales of Tina's pretty cards and Raffles (thanks to the generous Rally Members) we have approx £1662.12 including the money you are just putting in, and there is money sitting in MHFacts Bank 
So thats just great for 6 months

Tomorrow I have another interview with Mesothelioma Support Group in Orlando USA and they want to promote my book in the USA.

I will also be in the Womans Weekly 100th birthday edition talking about my blog as I was interviewed yesterday.
All this I would never have done so there has been a good side to this disease.

Book two is being written and comes out for dec 2011 
:wink: 

A big thanks to you and also to Pusser as that book is so funny xxx


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

locovan said:


> All this I would never have done so there has been a good side to this disease.


I'm amazed that you can say something like this. Only you could do that!



locovan said:


> Book two is being written and comes out for dec 2011
> :wink:


Excellent! If you need any help with formatting, etc, let me know  But by now, Ray's probably more expert than me!

Gerald


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

geraldandannie said:


> locovan said:
> 
> 
> > All this I would never have done so there has been a good side to this disease.
> ...


We are only just writing at the moment as it is all happening again only this time Im traveling to St Barts London every week and I really want to raise awareness of the ADAMs trial so I hope from next week I will know if Im on it.
Today the nurse said they are all talking about my book and reading my blog as they are learning so much. 
Mesothelioma UK have a long way to go to raise Awareness of the disease that most people cant even spell :wink:


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

locovan said:


> We are only just writing at the moment as it is all happening again only this time Im traveling to St Barts London every week and I really want to raise awareness of the ADAMs trial so I hope from next week I will know if Im on it.


That horrible thing really doesn't know when to give up, does it? Give it a kick from me.



locovan said:


> Today the nurse said they are all talking about my book and reading my blog as they are learning so much. Mesothelioma UK have a long way to go to raise Awareness of the disease that most people cant even spell :wink:


Apart from telling people your own story, you're performing a huge service to the cancer care community at large, and to society. By being brave enough to be open about it, so many people are learning so much. Good on ya!

Gerald


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

I'd meant to buy Pusser's book, so thanks for reminding me. Is there also a paper version? I'd also like to buy a copy for someone who doesn't have an ereader.

Already have Gerald, and Mavis's books and looking forward to the next one.

Mavis, sorry to hear you're going through a particularly hard time. Glad to hear though that it doesn't stop all your amazing work.


Chris


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

ChrisandJohn said:


> Is there also a paper version? I'd also like to buy a copy for someone who doesn't have an ereader.


Here you go, Chris:

http://www.lulu.com/product/paperback/pussers-progress/14727783



ChrisandJohn said:


> Already have Gerald, and Mavis's books and looking forward to the next one.


Thank you so much 

Gerald


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Book*

Excellent stuff Gerald and of course Mr Pusser himself for all the entertainment. Perhaps it could be translated into German too!

Russell


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Gerald has sneaked on yesterday £162.22 from the sale of his books on Amazon bringing the Total Raised so far: £1,812.48 + gift aid 
Also there is over £100 in the MHFacts Bank when I first donated the sales from my book and Just giving wasnt set up.
I would like to thank all of you for the hard work at rallies and the donations of prizes for the raffles. You have all been so kind and so generous.
We have only 3 months to go to the end of the year so I will have more donations to go in from the sale of our books and Pusser's of coarse.
But I just wanted say you are all so wonderful and have been so supportive as I go into my Chemo Battle again. I have been accepted for a Phase 3 trial of a drug NGR015 NGR-h TNF and a Chemo tablet Vinorelbine so a battle begins. :wink: 
Im at a Mesothelioma UK Conference tomorrow, so I will report to them how generous you have all been--- my dear Cyber friends :wink:
I know there is no cure-- but there just might be one soon !!!! :wink:


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Charity*

Well done to all and of course our Pusser!

I have a bit more to come over soon once i get it from my blog etc.

Russell


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

All the best for the conference, Mavis,

and a reminder to everyone else.

Many of us don't manage to get to rallies but can still contribute very easily.

Just go to http://www.justgiving.com/motorhomefacts

and lets help Mavis reach her target in the next 3 months. It will only take 120 members donating £10 each and we'll have done it. 

Chris


----------



## KeiththeBigUn (Oct 3, 2007)

Well done Mavis, good luck with the talk! :wink: 

I have added my £10 to the cause to keep the total ticking over. :wink:

Come on people ane last push eh, we can do it!? 8) 

Keith


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Thank you my friends you have always been behind me, you and so many on MHFacts.
My 3 month bad news has turned into 2.3 years since diagnosis and I know it is because you are always there when I need to chat.
I was always there for Peter and I really miss him in the middle of the night---why is the night always the time we wake up and get frightened when dealing with these things.
My Oncologist has said I dont know how you are getting through but what ever your doing carry on. :lol: :lol: so I have my doctors permission to carry on flirting on here then :lol: :lol: :lol: 
I will carry on fighting and this next round of Chemo will help me to have another year of wonderful rallies.
See you all at New Year at Hamble I wont lots of Happy New Year :lol: :lol:


----------



## leltel (Jul 27, 2010)

We brought pussers book, it is hilarious, excellent if you need a lift! Trouble is it so rung true to us!
Next on the list is to buy Mavis's book 
Lel


----------



## KeiththeBigUn (Oct 3, 2007)

And to top off a day of giving I have just bought Pussers book in paper back. :wink: 

Keith


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

KeiththeBigUn said:


> And to top off a day of giving I have just bought Pussers book in paper back. :wink:
> 
> Keith


You wont be able to put it down and we will hear you laughing from here. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks for all the donations and the buying of our books its now 61% and we have profits to add to that from the books but we only get a payout every 3 months.
Im really proud of MHFacts xx
My New Trial starts Thursday and Mesothelioma UK are so backing me
and keeping in touch It helps to keep me strong and fighting.
2nd line Chemo will only shut it up for a while but I will be rallying next year and Im at the New Year at Hamble so Happy New Year will really mean something to me.
It will be my 3rd Anniversary ha ha !!! and docs only gave me 3 months. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

locovan said:


> Thanks for all the donations and the buying of our books its now 61% and we have profits to add to that from the books but we only get a payout every 3 months.
> Im really proud of MHFacts xx
> My New Trial starts Thursday and Mesothelioma UK are so backing me
> and keeping in touch It helps to keep me strong and fighting.
> ...


Brilliant effort Mavis. I reckon you are on course for 3 decades.

I remember asking a doc years ago in a slightly flippant way "How long had I got?" He asked my if I was any good at boiling eggs to which I replied yes.

"Well," he said. " You've got time to do that".


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Well can I be cheeky just once more as we go into Dec -- 
Could we please have a go at raising the last dregs of charity money for Mesothelioma UK

My news is the Trial hasn't worked and Im going back on the hard Chemo now to try and shrink the Mesothelioma 
All my Tumours are back to the original size of when I started 3 years ago. 
I was shown each one yesterday in a scan and there are so many of them.

Meso is so unlike other Cancers as the thing that is causing it (The Asbestos Fibers ) never dissolve so the irritation is always there. 
I have tried 2 trials but I have no more time to play around. 
The only good thing is It hasn't spread out of the Lung so that's a blessing at the moment. 
So much money is need for trials and also to raise awareness of the Disease as people still don't understand what Asbestos can do and I have been learning how we still are surrounded by the deadly fibers. 
Some of our School children in particular, in the old Schools they are taught in. 
Yes Asbestos is a banned substance but only that its not to be used but there is so much that has been used already and is discovered every day. 
Thanks xxx

http://www.justgiving.com/motorhomefacts


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

God bless you Mavis.
Sal


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

Sorry to hear your latest news Mavis, but I'm sure you won't just roll over and let it beat you. Keep fighting, you have done so well to have kept going so long and I'm sure there's more fight in you yet.

Thinking of you and hoping you'll have a great Christmas this year!


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks for the update Mavis, we are all thinking of you and praying that you will keep up your strength,

None of us wanted to read what you have written, but we all know that you will continue your fight and your campaign against this terrible siutation and the chances of it still causing the same problems for others in the future.

"Thanks" seems incorrect but there is little else that we can do to acknowledge your amazing bravery in the face of adversity.

Dave


----------

